# big game tonight



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

gooo leafs go!


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

Should be a classic game.....
sorry to see your a Leafs fan....but hey! Somebody has to be right?

Time to get Flyer'd up!

Lets GO FLYERS!!!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

canadians =








































































go flyers


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Death in # said:


> canadians =
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















Go leafs go.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Lets hope for a repeat of the game on wed!!!

*GO LEAFS GO!!!*


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

no repeats... of course i expected toronto to at least win a game or two.


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

Go Sharks :rasp:


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> canadians =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what canadians? Please keep your anti-canadian comments out of the thread.

Leafs and flyers both have Canadian, European, and American players.. so making comments about nationality is naive.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

2 votes for the flyers


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

like i said before iam going for toronto because i want to loot and riot :laugh:


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

It will be a good one


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

Im getting pumped up already.. its going to be war on ice tonight!

Lets Go Flyers!!!!!


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i,d rather play hockey than watch it....the leafs suck...sike,sike,sike,sike,sike.
they won't make it that win was a flook


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

nasty typhoon said:


> i,d rather play hockey than watch it....the leafs suck...sike,sike,sike,sike,sike.
> they won't make it that win was a flook


its FLUKE...

and yeah, im *psyched* (not siked) up as well.. this will be a great game.!!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> no repeats... of course i expected toronto to at least win a game or two.


 Funny thats what I excpected out of the Flyers...... Ecshe is a Seive., face it guys. The leafs have figured him out.....


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

slylie said:


> nasty typhoon said:
> 
> 
> > i,d rather play hockey than watch it....the leafs suck...sike,sike,sike,sike,sike.
> ...


 whatever...i just wanted to type something about how stupid the leafs were so i could get the







outta this thread


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

hehe


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

deadhead said:


> hehe












well, philly hasnt won since 75, thats before i was born. plus for each cup philly has won, we have won 7.


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

Its been a while for both Teams... we were there in 97 but that was painful...
Can't wait till game time....

HaHaHa that picture is just great!!!


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

deadhead said:


> Its been a while for both Teams... we were there in 97 but that was painful...
> Can't wait till game time....
> 
> HaHaHa that picture is just great!!!


 its true.. both of us are in need of a cup.. about time detroit, colorado and new jersey stood and watch the finals instead of being in them.

this game is gonna be intense! i think it will be a close game, possibly go into OT.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

deadhead said:


> Its been a while for both Teams... we were there in 97 but that was painful...
> Can't wait till game time....
> 
> HaHaHa that picture is just great!!!


 But Remeber 93! JOE CARTER!!!!!!!!!!





















hahaha


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

when was the last time the Kings won the Stanley Cup?

Sorry to Derail this Leaf/Flyer talk.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

blueprint said:


> when was the last time the Kings won the Stanley Cup?
> 
> Sorry to Derail this Leaf/Flyer talk.


 lol.. the 'last time' they won the cup was in your dreams.
(never)

but they have made the finals, once against montreal, with gretzky...







this was not a good year because the kings beat the leafs out of the semi finals.

you can find the whole list here Stanley's Mug History


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

end of 1st... 1-1 tie... philly owned the first 10 mins, but toronto came strong in the second half.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Woulden't that be great to see the red wings and maple's in the finals?
Yeah 97. Hmmmm the flyers were supposed to crush the wings.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Grrr still 1-1

Go Flyers!!!


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

2-1 leafs baaaaaaaaaby yeah!!!!


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

^ indeed







flyers suck


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

3-1 Leafs! ESCHE IS A BUM!!!! Soon to be replaced by a PYLON!


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

And toronto wins it 3-1










WOOOOOOOOOOOTTTT!!!

_GO LEAFS GO!_


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

hmmm... flyers fans seem to be hiding.. crying in their beer.

so.. heres a little pic


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

We have ourselves a series folks.....
Hopefully the Flyers decide to show up and play with some heart at home Sunday @ 4:00

See you then!!

Lets go Flyers!!!!


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

deadhead said:


> We have ourselves a series folks.....
> Hopefully the Flyers decide to show up and play with some heart at home Sunday @ 4:00
> 
> See you then!!
> ...


 now that will be a game!... i'm tempted to watch it at my local bar, but every playoff game i have see there, we have lost.. so might have to stay home and watch it.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

BOOO

No way in hell they will win 3 in a row!!









BOOO

btw.. love the avatar slylie! You wouldn't happen to have that in a bigger size would you?


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

HighOctane said:


> BOOO
> 
> No way in hell they will win 3 in a row!!
> 
> ...


 ehhehe.. well.. even though u arent a leaf fan, il hook u up

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...item=4144887898


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

slylie said:


> HighOctane said:
> 
> 
> > BOOO
> ...


 Damn those luck fun!


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > HighOctane said:
> ...


 agreed. Even though they are fake, id could sleep like a baby with my head between them.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

slylie said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > slylie said:
> ...


 Man I love the Boobies. Just so you flyers fans know it's over in 6.....








Flyers....


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

ohhh yeah... series tied!


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

rUBY84 said:


> ohhh yeah... series tied!


 i predict we loose sunday, then win at home tuesday, and take the series game seven in philly.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

slylie said:


> rUBY84 said:
> 
> 
> > ohhh yeah... series tied!
> ...


 I like that prediction.


----------



## willis18 (Feb 4, 2004)

GO LEAFS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

mccabe sucks.


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

The leafs sucked this game... 6-1 game over.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

WOOOHOOOO..... EDDIE...EDDIE...EDDIE...EDDIE
HAhahahah. GO FLYERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

I guess the leafs let philly have a free game...

I bet they feel the same as after the second game









But we all know what happened after that right ?


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

dammit...6-2


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

rUBY84 said:


> dammit...6-2


 7-2 final..

what a joke.. but just as i predicted.

hopefully this will give the leafs a kick in the arse.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

The thing you have to love about a series in hockey is that, you know at the end of the series the best team has one... untill the day when we know who is the best though, lets go flyers


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

He Toronto fans....Miss me???
Wow what a competitive game by the Leafs.
Toronto defense really dug in deep for this game huh??

Well...... best of luck next game....lol

Lets go Flyers...


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

wow... 7-2. Thats brutal







*sigh* the leafs better get their sh*t together ... if they lose in game 6 this bad, i'll officially be a flyers fan...


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

> wow... 7-2. Thats brutal *sigh* the leafs better get their sh*t together ... if they lose in game 6 this bad, i'll officially be a flyers fan...


Well I should welcome you aboard right now!
What size Jerzey are you?
I am guessing you want a Esche jerzey? Or how about Roenick?


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

rUBY84 said:


> wow... 7-2. Thats brutal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no way!!

if we loose this series, im going tampa bay all the way!

p.s. yeah, it was a horrible game, but as a team we have been known to have these blowouts

(see game 7 last year vs. philly, last game vs. tampa bay)

its a phenomena but, i doubt they will come out next game playing anywere near as bad.

We have next game in the bag. Game 7 will decide the series.


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

> if we loose this series, im going tampa bay all the way!


Look at all the Toronto fans ready to jump ship...
No dedication to their team at all....pathetic..

Lets go Flyers!!!!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

deadhead said:


> > if we loose this series, im going tampa bay all the way!
> 
> 
> Look at all the Toronto fans ready to jump ship...
> ...


 I'm Not jumping ship, I will be a cold day in hell when I root for the Flyers....But last night was disgusting that was one of the worst games I have EVER seen the Leafs Play... I feel bad for Eddie....


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

deadhead said:


> > if we loose this series, im going tampa bay all the way!
> 
> 
> Look at all the Toronto fans ready to jump ship...
> ...


 im not jumping ship... i said IF... meaning if by some chance we happen to loose, id rather see tampa bay win the eastern finals.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

nooo, no jumping ship... its cuz of a bet. My bf is a flyers fan and playoff season gets ugly when toronto and philly play - my team against his. It starts fights and sh*t, not serious ones ... just ones where I don't win cuz I'm too weak. So anywho, this year it was decided that if the leafs lose the series, I have to cheer for philly with him - of course, if the leafs do pull through, it'll be the other way around.

I really cant see either of us doing it tho...







I never followed through with the bet I lost last year.


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

What was the bet last year..??

How sweet it will be if the Flyers beat the Leafs in Toronto.!


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

deadhead said:


> > wow... 7-2. Thats brutal *sigh* the leafs better get their sh*t together ... if they lose in game 6 this bad, i'll officially be a flyers fan...
> 
> 
> Well I should welcome you aboard right now!
> ...


 Does the Esche jersey come with a free "Upper body injury?"
Later
E


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

mechanic said:


> deadhead said:
> 
> 
> > > wow... 7-2. Thats brutal *sigh* the leafs better get their sh*t together ... if they lose in game 6 this bad, i'll officially be a flyers fan...
> ...












nice one...

... and speaking of nice ones, i like the girl cleaning up the hats..


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I don't know what you Canadians are talking aboot. The flyers are going to take the next game and the series! It's aboot time the flyers got rid of those wussy leafs :laugh: . Oh and yes slylie that girl cleaning up the hats is a nice view from the back







.

Joe

GO FLYERS!!!


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

haha, Esche ? Your kidding right... he has been mediocre at best.. but anything is an improvement on checkmanic (sp)


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

big game tonight indeed.

i hope the Pistons destroy the Nets tonight.


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

> big game tonight indeed.
> 
> i hope the Pistons destroy the Nets tonight.


Please don't go off topic...!!

Lets go Flyers!!

BTW that girl in the picture is a Flyers ice girl !!


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

the ice girls


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

Leafs fans are really quiet today!


----------



## Furgwa (Sep 23, 2003)

Anybody remember what happened last playoffs?
leafs really came out to play game 7 hey?
too old, too slow.. cant compete at that age..


----------



## Furgwa (Sep 23, 2003)

mechanic said:


> deadhead said:
> 
> 
> > > wow... 7-2. Thats brutal *sigh* the leafs better get their sh*t together ... if they lose in game 6 this bad, i'll officially be a flyers fan...
> ...


 Does the Belfour Jersey give me the privilege to get wasted and beat the piss out of my wife??


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

Belfour looks like a fisherman. Like the guy trying to catch the shark in Jaws.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Furgwa said:


> Anybody remember what happened last playoffs?
> leafs really came out to play game 7 hey?
> too old, too slow.. cant compete at that age..












GOOOOO LEAFS!!!!!!!


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

Bye Bye......!

We can close this thread now.

Lets go FLYERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

